

Turn your photo into a Lego mosaic - joestanco
http://www.buzzfeed.com/joestanco/brickify-yourself

======
joestanco
Slides from a talk I did about the project:

[http://slides.com/joestanco/html5-live-code-nyc-lego-
mosaics](http://slides.com/joestanco/html5-live-code-nyc-lego-mosaics)

Brickify is on Github and is available as a Bower component:

[https://github.com/joestanco/brickify](https://github.com/joestanco/brickify)

